# Starting to pinecone...



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

So my male was in a a 1.5 unheated, when I got the heater and let him adjust to the temp (78*) he started laying on the bottom of the tank, not coming up for air very often, and super clamped. I figured it was because of the heater so I took him out and put him back in his room temp water (71*-72*ish).

He perked up right away and started swimming around and being his normal self.. Then I fed him and he didn't eat, which is weird because he always eats. Now he's clamped at the bottom of the unheated tank and he is struggling to make it up for air.. so I lowered the water for him and it looks like he is starting to pinecone.. I'm not sure what to do.

1.5 gallon, unheated at first (72*) but then heated to 78*. Filtered, no air stone and no tank mates.
50% water change every 2 or 3 days and 100% change once a week.
Live plant (Java fern).
Aqueon betta pellets, 3 in the morning and 2 in the night. One bloodworm on water change day (the 100% change).


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would go ahead and start Epsom salt 2tsp/gal on him....place him in a small bare bottom, clear QT container so you can treat and observe him easier, cover the top with something to retain the heat and humidity-make 100% daily water changes with the Epsom salt 2tsp/gal dechlorinated treatment water, hold food for now and turn off or dim the lights, maintain a water temp no higher than 75F......


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I will start that first thing tomorrow, because I don't have any of the salt on hand right now.

Right now he is staying in one spot and like.. twitching every few seconds. :\


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I have no car until after 12 because my father took my car to work today so I can't get the salt until then (It's 11:26 right now)...

Right now he is laying on the bottom clamped and he isn't going up for oxygen unless i disturb the tank. He rushes up and floats to the bottom again.


----------



## newbie32 (Mar 28, 2011)

My last betta had the same problems. I never did figure out what was wrong with him. He later developed an awful case of fin rot and passed on. I can't be much help with your problem, but I wanted to wish you and your betta good luck. I hope he pulls through!!!


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks newbie23..


Started the Epsom salt treatment and so far the only change is that he's hanging out at the the top now instead of the bottom, but he's still twitching.

He's in a .5 gallon, so I only put 1 tsp in since it's 2 per gallon.. Temp is 74*


----------



## Blazer23 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope he gets better.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

He's no better at all.. I'm sooooo upset and worried. I think it's near the end. 
He is super pineconed now.. Just did a water change with pre-dissolved Epsom salt treated water. His fins look horrible, it doesn't look like fin rot but it looks like they're melting or something. Still at 74*. He is even more lop-sided.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sadly, once they start to pine cone it can be a sign of system shut down and not much you can do but keep them comfy, but don't give up too soon- as long as they are not suffering...the Epsom salt will start to help in a day or so if its not too late....good luck.....


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for your help OFL, I will keep you updated.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Just an update on this fish.. This is day 6 in epsom salt.. (I'm not sure how long I'm supposed to do it, I read max 10 days).

Anyway I ended up putting him in a tiny cup because he couldn't reach the surface at all because he was struggling so much. The next day I put him back in the .5 and pieces of his fins started falling off, like long strings. You could also see that his stress coat was coming off too. Made the water really cloudy. Now his pineconing is gone and he is swimming around and he ate 2 pellets this morning and 2 this evening!! He isn't clamped anymore either so I think he's gonna make it


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Yayayayay!!!! Soooooooooooo glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

*Pineconing*

How do you know if your betta is starting to pinecone?:|


----------

